# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Συνεχης αγχος για hiv

## Giannislaa

Οπως εχω πει το τελευταιο διαστημα εχω παθει φοβια με το hiv,οτι και να γινει το θεωρω hiv.Μετα απο προοτροπη και εδω μεσα επισκεφτηκα ειδικο.Το θεμα μου ομως ειναι οτι φοβαμαι μηπως εχω κολλησει το ξερω οτι τα περισσοτερα που γινονται ειναι στο μυαλο μου αλλα με φοβιζουν.πχ σημερα πηγα να βαλω βενζινη στο παπακι μου και εκει που εβαζε το παιδι πεταχτηκε μια σταγονα που λογικα δεν ηρθε πανω μου αλλα λεω αν εμπαινε στα ματια μου τι θα γινοταν;;;;;Αλλα πιο πολυ με φοβιζει κατι που ειχα πει και τις προηγουμενες μερες οτι χρησιμοποιησα το αντισηπτικο ενος αγνωστου και μαλλον απο το καπακι πεταχτηκε μια σταγονα μεσα στο ματι μου,και με εχει φαει το αγχος αν ηταν απο το αντισηπτικο οντως αν ειχε τπτ η σταγονα η αν δεν ηταν απο το αντισηπτικο και μου πεταχτηκε κατι αλλο στο ματι.Προσπαθω να βαλω την λογικη να πω οτι δεν μπορει να ηταν κατι αλλο εκτος απο το αντισηπτικο,οτι δεν πετανε στο δρομο ουτε αιματα ουτε σπερμα,κολπικα πρωκτικα υγρα και μητρικο γαλα,αλλα παλι φοβαμαι.

----------


## lloullou00

Κοιτα επειδή υπεφερα χρόνια με αυτο το θέμα ξερω απολυτα πως νιώθεις. Κι ακόμα υπάρχουν φορες που φρικαρω με αυτα. Αλλα τωρα που τα βλέπω απεξω, μου φαίνονται τοσο τραβηγμενα απο τα μαλλια ολα αυτα, στα ορια της τρελας και της υστεριας. Η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη δε σε αφηνει να σκεφτείς καθαρα. Ο, τι και να σου πουν οι αλλοι για να ηρεμήσεις, θα είναι προσωρινο κ μετα απο λίγο θα σε ξαναπιασει η αμφιβολία και θα ψάχνεις διαβεβαιωση. Είναι φαύλος κυκλος που λυνεται ή εστω βελτιώνεται μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη..

----------


## Giannislaa

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση,μου κανει καλο να μιλαω με ατομα τα οποια με καταλαβαινουν,κανεις δεν μπορει να με καταλαβει,ολο αυτο που ζω τον τελευταιο διαστημα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο τοσο αληθινο που με πιανει τρομος,ειναι στιγμες που το νιωθω τοσο πραγματικα οτι το εχω παθει και τα χανω

----------


## Skiouros8

Και να νοσουσες δεν ειναι τιποτα με τη σημερινη ιατρικη.
Πηγαινε κανε μια εξεταση, εχουν σημεια που γινεται δωρεαν -αν και δεν βρισκω το λογο να κανεις- και μετα πηγαινε σε ψυχιατρο. Αν εχεις οικονομικο θεμα, κλεισε στο δημοσιο. Οσο πιο νωρις, τοσο το καλυτερο.

----------


## Giannislaa

Ναι θελω απλως πρεπει να περασει καποιο χρονικο διαστημα,η αληθεια ειναι επισκεφτηκα ειδικο

----------


## Skiouros8

Τι ειδικο;

----------


## Giannislaa

Επισκεφτηκα ψυχιατρο

----------


## Skiouros8

Καλα εκανες. Και ποιο ηταν το αποτελεσμα; θα κανεις συνεδριες;

----------


## Giannislaa

Ναι αγωγη με ladoze,το θεμα μου ομως ειναι οτι οκ νιωθω οτιβτο εχω κολλησει,φοβαμαι παρα πολυ με πιανει τρομος,δεν ειμαι καλα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Επειδή τυχαίνει στον κυκλο μου να εχω οροθετικα άτομα να σου πω οτι δεν είναι πλέον κάτι.Ζουν φυσιολογικα και ουτε το μεταδίδουν.Μεχρι παιδί μπορείς να κάνεις χωρις να νοσησει το ίδιο μη σε πιανει πανικός τσάμπα.Και να είχες που δεν έχεις (γιατι δε κολλάει τόσο εύκολα)θα ζούσες μια αξιοπρεπεστατη ζωη

----------


## lloullou00

Ακουσε με. Εχω φαει μηνες ολόκληρους να σκέφτομαι την απειροελαχιστη πιθανότητα να κολλησα επειδή ακουμπησε καπου το χέρι μου που πιθανόν να ειχε αιμα, το οποιο μπορει να πετάχτηκε καπου, καπως και να το ακουμπησα με το συγκεκριμένο μέρος του δαχτυλου και... Και... Και... Και να ξυπνας και να κοιμασαι επι μηνες με αυτη την σκεψη και να ξαναφερνεις χιλιαδες φορές στο μυαλό σου το ιδιο σκηνικο, ξανα και ξανά προσπαθωντας να καθησυχαστεις κι εκεί που λίγο ανακουφιζεσαι ξυπνας την αλλη μερα πάλι αγχωμένος με μια σκεψη και ενα αλλο πιθανό αν. Τα ξερω, τα εχω ζησει χρόνια στο πετσί μου. Έτσι αρνιομουν κι εγώ το λαντοζ, κοροιδευα, το έπαιρνα για λθγο, ενιωθα καλύτερα κ το κοβα μετα και ξανακυλουσα. Ακόμα πιο άσχημα. Μεχρι που σε συνεννόηση με τον γιατρό μου αποδεχτηκα το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να ζήσω μ αυτο αν θελω να λειτουργώ στην καθημερινότητα μου. Εκτοτε εκτος ελαχιστων λεπτων που μπορεί κατι να με χάλασε, εχω επιτέλους ηρεμησει...

----------


## Giannislaa

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας και τις δυο,ξερετε δεν εχω θεμα εγω με το ladoze ας το παιρνω και μια ζωη και οτι αλλο αν ειναι να το κανω για να ειμαι καλα,απλως νιωθω πολυ εντονα οτι εχω εκτεθει σε αυτο,βεβαια το καταλαβαινω εν μερη οτι ειναι και ψυχολογικο γιατι φοβαμαι τα παντα μεχρι και το φαγητο που παιρνω απο εξω οπως και κατι αλλο που ντρεπομαι μονο που υο σκεφτομαι...

----------


## Nikolas73

Δεν πετάχτηκε τίποτα. Αν είχε πεταχτεί μια σταγόνα βενζίνης ή αντισηπτικού στα μάτια το πολύ πολύ να ένιωθες τσούξιμο. Δεν μεταδίδεται το hiv με χημικά

----------


## Giannislaa

Καλησπερα Νικολα οτι πεταχτηκε πεταχτηκε,το ενιωσα απλως με φοβιζει οτι δεν ηταν δικο μου το αντισηπτικο,και μετα κανει ιστοριες το μυαλο μου οτι μπορει να μου πεταχτηκε κατι γιατι δεν ειναι η καλυτερη περιοχη που ημουν εκει κυκλοφορουν αρκετοι περιεργοι.

----------


## Nikolas73

Αυτά είναι ψυχαναγκαστικά. Τίποτα άλλο. Αν κολλαγαμε τόσο εύκολα κάτι με μια σταγόνα θα είχε αποδεκατιστεί ο μισός πληθυσμός της γης. Εσύ δεν είσαι εξωγήινος οπότε δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση.

----------


## Giannislaa

Μακαρι νικολα μου,το ξερω οτι κατα βαση ειναι ψυχαναγκαστικα εχω στο μυαλο μου μια λιστα με 50πιθανα γεγονοτα το τελευταιο 2μηνο στο οποιο μπορει να κολλησα,αυτο απο μονο του δειχνει οτι οντως υπαρχει ψυχολογικο θεμα,αλλα εκτος απο αυτο υπαρχουν καποια γεγονοτα 3 με 4 τα οποια με τρομαζουν μακαρι να ειναι και αυτα στο μυαλο μου

----------


## lloullou00

Ειδικά με το αντισηπτικό κιόλας που αναφερεις, ο, τι και να ηταν θα ειχε πεθάνει ακαριαια.

----------


## Giannislaa

Γεια σου lloullou00 ξερω οτι θα με καταλαβεις,καθετε και κανει το μυαλο μου σεναρια και αν μια στο εκατομυριο δεν ηταν το αντισηπτικο και αν μου πεταξε καποιος αιμα,και καθομαι και σκεφτομαι τους τροπους να σου πεταξει καποιος αιμα οπως και τωρα με εχει πιασει ενα ποναλακι σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο στο χερι και ειδα καπου οτι ειναι συπτωμα

----------


## Bill131

Καταλαβαινω ακριβως αυτο αισθημα κι εγω τον τελευταιο μηνα ειμαι χαλια , για παρα πολυ καιρο ταλανιζομαι με τις ιδιες σκεψεις σε σημειο που λεω φτανει δεν παιρνω ανασα.Παντα αντιμετωπιζα παρομοιες φοβιες και στο τελος τα καταφερνα αλλα τελευταια κατι λεμφαδενες στο λαιμο εκαναν τριγκερ τις χειρτοτερες φοβιες μου.Ο ορλ δν βρηκε κατι και ειπε εχεις απλα μια ιωση με ερεθυσμενο λαιμο αλλα ξερω οτι οι λεμφαδενες μου ειναι πρησμενοι γιατι τους πιανω ειδικα απο την αριστερη πλευρα βεβαια ξερω οτι οσο τους σκαλιζεις τοσο θα τπαρχξυν και θα ενοχλουν (εφοσον λογω ιωσης μπορουν να βγουν) αλλα η ολη κατασταση με σακατεψε δν μπορω να ηρεμησω νομιζοντας πως κολλησα hiv απο μη αποστειρωμενα εργαλεια για πιρσινγκ. Εχω και τη γλωσσα μου ασπρη καπως (που παντα ετσι ηταν αλλα τελευταια το συνεδεσα με αυτο και τωρα εχω πιστει πως κατι εχω).Ξερω πως το πιθανοτερο ειναι πως ειναι ολα στο μυαλο αλλα αμα σου μπει η εμμονη δεν βγαινει ευκολα

----------


## lloullou00

Παιδιά τα καταλαβαίνω ολα γιατί εχω περασει απο αυτα τα σταδια. Giannislaa ειλικρινά απο που να σου πεταξε καποιος αίμα??? Πως βρεθηκε δλδ? Δε γίνεται αυτο αν ήταν έτσι θα φοβομασταν να βγούμε να κυκλοφορησουμε στο δρόμο. Θα φοβομασταν να ακουμπησουμε οπουδήποτε. Εγω φοβομουν συνέχεια τετοια κουλα, μηπως εκεί που επιασα ειχε αίμα και δεν το ειδα, μήπως κατι που με τσιμπησε ηταν βελόνα και δεν πηρα χαμπάρι... Άγχος, άγχος, άγχος. Ανοητο άγχος. Έφτανα να επινοω σενάριά στο μυαλό μου, μηπως, μηπως, μηπως... Μου χε πει ενας ψυχίατρος τότε, θα φτασεις να βλέπεις αιμα χωρίς να υπάρχει, θα το δημιουργεί το μυαλό σου και αυτο ειχα φτάσει να κανω. Όμως έτσι σταματας πλέον να ζεις. Παρε αγωγη μην την φοβασαι... Μικρή δοση, ισα ισα να σε βοηθησει να εισαι σταθερός και λειτουργικος.

----------


## Giannislaa

Ακριβως το ιδιο lloullou πριν γινει αυτο με το αντισηπτικο,καθημερινα με φοβιζαν διαφορα,οπως ενα κλαδι που ειχε μπει στα ματια μου ενα μπουκαλακι νερο που ειχα παρει να πιω και νομιζα οτι δεν ακουσα το ανοιγμα ,και μετα δεν ξερω αν πιστευεις και κατι αλλο που με επιασαν τυψεις και ντροπη μονο που το σκεφτηκα για το διαβασα καπου,ωσπου εγινε αυτο με το αντισηπτικο και με γονατισε εντελως γιατι αρχικα δεν ηταν δικο μου και δευτερον λεω αν δεν ηταν απο το αντισηπτικο

----------


## Giannislaa

Μετα καθομαι και σκεφτομαι ακριβως αυτο,απο που να μου πεταξε καποιπς αιμα και να μπηκε και στο ματι,μπροστα μου δεν καταλαβα καποιον να κανει τιποτα,μετα λεω για να γινει αυτο πρεπει καποιος να κοψει φλεφα κατι που θα το καταλαβαινα,καθομαι και σκεφτομαι μηπως υπαρχει αλλος τροπος.

----------


## lloullou00

Οχι, κανένας αλλος τρόπος δεν υπάρχει. Δεν εγινε κανα εγκλημα διπλα σου και δεν πηρες χαμπάρι. Εγω παλι σκεφτόμουν ποσα πράγματα πρέπει να συμβουν μαζι και ταυτόχρονα ωστε να συμβεί αυτο που φοβάμαι. Π.χ.σε σενα τωρα να πεταχτηκε αιμα, να μην σκοτωθηκε ο ιος απο το αντισηπτικό, να ειχε αρκετη ποσοτητα ωστε να σε μολυνει, να μπηκε στο ματι, και το αιμα να ανηκε σε οροθετικο. Για σκεψου, ενα πράγμα απο ολα αυτα να μην ισχύει, τερματίζεται ο φόβος σου. Εσυ σκεφτεσαι οτι ισχυουν οοοοολα τα παραπάνω και συνεβησαν ταυτόχρονα. Να παμε να παίξουμε κανα τζοκερ, πιο πολλες πιθανότητες έχουμε να κερδίσουμε

----------


## lloullou00

Στα λέω γιατί τετοιες σκεψεις έκανα μεχρι και πριν λίγο καιρό κι εγώ. Μα ακριβώς ίδιες

----------


## Giannislaa

lloullou00 σημερα με επιασε να παω να κανω εξετασεις,ενω πηγα στο διαγνωστικο και ημουν στο ταμειο,ρωταω κατι την κοπελα και μου λεει κατσε να παρω τηλ την γιατρο,και εκει που την πηρε μου την δινει εκει εγω φοβηθηκα ννα ακουμπησω το τηλ εν τελει ομως μιλησα,εκει ομως που περιμενα να κανω τις εξετασεις που μου ειπαν θα σε φωναξουμε εμφανιστηκε ενας κυριος και λεει στο ταμειοβποτε θα ειναι ετοιμες οι εξετασεις μου,και τον ρωτανε για τι πραγμα και λεει για τον hiv rna,εκει εγω τα εχασα μαυρισαν ολα ωσπου με φωναζει η κοπελα να μου παρει αιμα,και αρχιζω και την λεω εχω ψυχολογικο και ακουσα οτι πριν εδωσε αιμα καποιος με hiv πιθανων και φοβαμαι να κατσω και στη καρεκλα,και μου λεει ολα τα καθαριζουμε και πηρε ενα σπρει και το εριξε και σκουπησε τη καρεκλα,μετα πανω στη ταραχη μου ομως δεν εοδα την διαδικασια της ενεσης,δεν μου πηρε αιμα με απλη συριγγα αλλα με ενα πραγμα που λεγετε βακουταινερ εμαθα εν τελει,μην στα πολυλογωτο μετανιωσα που πηγα εν τελει και με επιασε τρελα χαλι μαυρο απο το οτι εκατσα στη καρεκλα στο οτι μπηκα εκει μεσα στο οτι για αυτο το βακουταινερ

----------


## lloullou00

Βρε συ ωπα, ένα ενα. Τι τρελαθηκες??? Μεσα σε γιατρους και ειδικούς ήσουν. Απλα είσαι ψυχολογικά πολυ φορτισμενος κι εχουν θολωσει τα παντα. Κι εγώ οταν είχα πολυ άγχος μαυριζαν τα παντα μπροστά μου και με εκοβε κρυος ιδρωτας.. Τίποτα κακο δε συνεβη, σκεψου οτι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι μερα νυχτα κανουν αυτη την διαδικασία. Παιρνουν αιμα και κουβαλάνε αίματα του καθενός. Για να σε καθησυχασει απολυμανε μεχρι και την καρεκλα. Πηρε το δειγμα κ ολα καλά. Θα σου δώσουν και το αποτέλεσμα γρηγορα και τέλος. Ποτε σου ειπαν? Δεν κατάλαβα τι σε αγχωσε τόσο πολύ...

----------


## Giannislaa

Μου ειπαν τα αποτελεσματα θα βγουν σε 5 μερες περιπου,θα μου τα στειλουν με email,με τρομαζει οτι πριν απο μενα ειχαν παρει αιμα απο οροθετικο,και οτι δεν ειδα την διαδικασια που εβγαλε την ενεση.Εχω τρελαθει με το σημερινο και μετα που εφυγα φοβομουν να ακουμπησω και τα πομολα μεσα στο εργαστηριο,με εχει πιασει φοβος πανικος δεν ειμαι καλα

----------


## lloullou00

Το καταλαβαίνω, κι εγώ ετρωγα και συνεχίζω να τρωω φρικες με τετοια περιστατικά, αλλα βαλε τη λογικη σου μπροστά. Το γεγονός οτι πηγε ο άλλος πριν από σένα δε σημαίνει ντε και καλά ότι ηταν οροθετικός. Κι εσυ για την ιδια εξέταση πηγες, έτσι έπρεπε να αντιδράσει ο επόμενος απο σένα? Αν δεν τον ακουγες, δε θα ηξερες καν. Οι γιατροί που του πηραν το αιμα και μετα το εξετασαν λες να φοβούνται τοσο? Η διαδικασία είναι η ίδια σε ολα τα διαγνωστικα. Τελειωνουν, πετανε συριγγα, ανοιγουν καινουργια. Οι γιατροί τα κανουν πλέον μηχανικα ολα αυτα, με την ιδια σειρά. Κι ας ακουμπησες οπουδήποτε. Γιατί να κολλήσεις? Ειδες αιμα καπου και ειχες ανοιχτή πληγη? Οχι. Τοτε πως?

----------


## Giannislaa

lloullou00 δρν ξερω παω να τρελαθω,ειμαι χαλια απο χθες με εχει πιασει τρελη φοβια,ειχα καποια ξεσπασματα με κλαματα,ολη την μερα αυτο σκεφτομαι,το πρωι πονουσαν τα χερια μου μετα με πονουσε η κοιλια δεξια,που ολα αυτα τα λεει οτι υπαρχουν σαν συπτωματα,δεν αντεχω αλλο αυτη τη κατασταση,θελω μονο να κοιμαμαι ειναι αβασταχτο ολο αυτο πςνω απο μενα,δεν ξερω πραγματικα

----------


## lloullou00

Το ξέρω, το εχω περάσει απειρες φορες!! Ψυχραιμία και σκεψου λιγο, πως θα κολλησες? Απο αντισηπτικό κιολας που θα σκοτωνε επιτοπου τον ιό?? Απο το διαγνωστικο που υποτίθεται πηγες να εξεταστεις γιαυτο?? Οοοοοολο αυτο είναι μεσα στο μυαλό σου και στο γιγαντωνει η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή. Είναι κολαση, αλλα δε θα σταματήσουν οι σκεψεις χωρις αγωγη και ψυχοθεραπεία, επιμένω!

----------


## Giannislaa

lloullou00 ξεκινησα αγωγη,δεν ειναι το θεμα μου η αγωγη,δεν εχω θεμα ουτε ταμπου,αλλα σκεφτομαι μεσα μου οκ ξεκινησα αν εχω κολλησει ομως πιο το νοημα,ειναι στιγμες που το νιωθω τοσο πολυ ουι εχω κολλησει που λεω δεν γινεται να μην ειναι αληθινο

----------


## lloullou00

Τα ίδια σκεφτομουν κι εγώ. Τι νόημα εχει ελεγα. Ματαια ολα. Περίμενε να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί το λαντοζ, θέλει τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα και περισσότερο.. Κανε υπομονή, θα δεις πως τίποτα από αυτά που φοβασαι δε θα συμβεί. Εδω ημαστε και θα το δεις!

----------


## Giannislaa

Το ladoze ξεκινησα και εγω,τι να πω μακαρι,αυτο που λες ματαια ολα,με εχει τρελανει μην εγινε λαθος στο εργαστηριο,δεν προσρξα καθολου την διαδικασια

----------


## lloullou00

Και γιατί να προσέχουμε την διαδικασία δεν κατάλαβα. Όταν ήμασταν παιδιά μας ελεγαν κοίτα αλλου όταν μας έπαιρναν αιμα. Ή μηπως ο κάθε γέρος και γριά που πηγαινουν στο διαγνωστικο προσεχουν και ξέρουν τι γίνεται? Παλιότερα ουτε που κοιτουσα τι έκανε ο γιατρός. Τη δουλειά τους την ξερουν, δεν είναι ερασιτέχνες. Εμείς τρελαινομαστε με βλακειες που αλλος δε θα σκεφτοταν καν.

----------


## Giannislaa

Εχεις δικαιο lloullou παλιοτερα ουτε που κοιταζα,δεν ξερω γιατι γινεται αυτο τωρα,ολα τα βλεπω καχυποπτα ολα ομως,σημερα πχ ημουν με ενα γνωστο μου και ετρωγα εγω μια μπαγκεντα και εκει που ετρωγε και αυτος κατι πεταχτηκε μια απειροελαχιστη σταγονα ως τιποτα στον αερα και αμεσως εκανα σκεψη και αν μπηκε στο φαγητο μου,εν το μεταξυ νιωθω τον λαιμο μου περιεργο μια περιεργη γευση μπορει να ειναι απο το αγχος,και αυτο που σκεφτομαι πιο πολυ μου κανει παιχνιδια το μυαλο μου και λεω μηπως εγινε κατι το οποιο δεν πηρα χαμπαρι μεσα στο διαγνωστικο,προσπαθω να θυμηθω τις κινησεις μου.Αληθεια δεν ξερω πως και τι θα γινει,ειναι στιγμες που το παιρνω πιο ηρεμα και λεω ενταξει αν το εχεις θα το εχεις ισα ισα θα το βρεις και νωρις και θα παιρνεις την αγωγη σου,ειναι αλλες στιγμες ομως που με πιανει τρελα οπως μερικες φορες στον υπνο μου μεσα με πιανει ενα αισθημα σαν να κανω κατι κακο,κατιι το οποιο με βαζει σε κινδυνο

----------


## Giannislaa

Το ξερω οτι ολο αυτο ειναι ψυχολογικο,το καλο ειναι αυτο το αναγνωρισω γιατι δεν ξερω για σενα πως ησουν εγω εεναι στιγμες που φοβαμαι μεχρι και να φαω απο εξω,βλεπω πως τι θα πιασει καποιος αυτο που προκειται να φαω οπως ακομα και τον καφε,τα βλεπω ολα καχυποπτα,που δεν ημουν ευσι μια ζωη ετρωγα και απο κατω το φαγητο μου αν επεφτε,αλλα υπαρχει φοβος,πιανομαι συνεχεια πιανω τον λαιμο μου παρακολουθω μηπως κανω κανενα απο τα πιθανα συπτωματα του hiv,εχω μαλωσει με τους δικους μου με το δικιο τους δεν το αντεχουν τπυς φαινετε τρελο,μακαρι να ειναι 100%ψυχολογικο και τουλαχοστον μημ εχεο γινει τιποτα τι αλλο να πω

----------


## lloullou00

Τίποτα δε θα έχεις. Με την ΙΨΔ φτάνεις στο σημείο που ειπες, να τα βλέπεις ολα καχυποπτα. Παλιοτερα μεθουσαμε και ξερνουσαμε σε τουαλετες βρωμικες απο κλαμπ, κοιμομασταν σε καταστρωματα πλοιων μεσα στη βρωμια, σε ξαπλωστρες στην παραλια, στα χωματα και στα γρασιδια. Η ιψδ σε κανει να σκεφτεσαι πως οπου ακουμπας υπάρχει αιμα, βελονες που σε τσιμπησαν, διάφορα επικινδυνα υγρα. Πως ζουσαμε τοσα χρονια τοσο ριψοκινδυνα? Και τελικα ειδες? Δεν παθαμε τιποτα. Και θα πάθουμε απο το σταγονιδιο που πεταχτηκε κι απο το μικροβιολογικο με ολα τα πρωτόκολλα ασφαλείας. Είναι απίστευτο τι μπορεί να κάνει το μυαλό μας και να μας τρελανει. Αν ηταν ετσι θα ημασταν ΟΛΟΙ φορείς. Ποιος κάθεται να προσεχει τετοιες λεπτομέρειες και να σκεφτεται ετσι!! Μονο οι ψυχαναγκαστικοι. Γιαυτο χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια. Καποια στιγμή δυστυχώς γυρισε το μυαλό και σε εμένα κι αρχισε να παίρνει αλλες περιεργες στροφες. Σιγα σιγα το επαναφερω.. Όσο μπορω!

----------


## Sonia

lloullou00 χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που διαβάζω τα μηνύματά σου και που αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα.
Έκανες και ψυχοθεραπεία παράλληλα με την αγωγή; Σε βοήθησε;

----------


## lloullou00

Ναι εκανα πανω απο χρονο. Δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο με βοηθησε η ψυχοθεραπεία, σιγουρα με βοηθησε το λαντοζ που το καθιερωσα και δεν το σταματησα οπως έκανα παλιά απο φοβο μην εθιστω. Με διαβεβαιωσε πολλες φορές ο γιατρός και ειδα κ μονη πως έτσι μονο γίνεται δουλειά. Ακομα μπορει να φρικαρω καμια φορα, αλλα ειμαι πολυ πιο ψυχραιμη και μου περναει γρηγορα...

----------


## Giannislaa

Μακαρι lloullou,αυρο ακριβως που λες προσπαθω να σκεφτω,οτι τοσα χρονια ζουσα χωρις να σκεφτομαι τι θα ακουμπησω αν θα πλυνω τα χερια μου αν θα ακουμπησω το προσωπο μου,πριν εποχη covid δεν ηξετα τι παει να πει αντισηπτικο,κοβομουν με κοπιδια στη δουλεια δεν με ενοιαζε,ετρωγα οτι σαβουρα υπηρχε,εβγαινα και επινα μεσα στα αστικα που κοιμομουν μερικες φορες στα βρωμικα καθισματα και ξαφνικα τωρα τα φοβαμαι ολα δεν ζω,αλλα πιστευω θα με καταλαβεις ειναι αυτο που λες ναι το μυαλο το κανει αλλα αν εγω ειμαι επισης η εξαιρεση και συναιβει,αυτη τη στιγμη νιωθω οτι το εχω δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις πως νιωθω...εσυ lloullou νομιζες οτι ειχες συπτωματα;και σκαω το κεφαλι μου απο που απο που να με μπηκε υγρο οροθετικου στο ματι μου,τα παιρνω ενα ενα,λεω κολπικο μητρικο υγρο δεν γινεται οπως με μητρικο γαλα,μετα μενει το σπερμα που και αυτο λεω αποκλειεται,και λεω μετα γινεται να μου επεσε απο καπου αιμα,τι να πω δεν ξερω,δεν ξερω αν το ενιωθες και εσυ καποιες στιγμες νιωθω οτι το χανω και εννοω οτι φοβαμαι μην εχω κανει τιποτα και δεν το θυμαμαι

----------


## Giannislaa

SOS μολις μου ηρθαν τα αποτελεσματα στο mail

----------


## lloullou00

Τι εγινε???

----------


## Giannislaa

Βγηκε σημερα η μια εξεταση,βασικα πριν σου πω εμενα με ειχε πιασει αυτη η φοβια πριν κανενα 3μηνο χοντρικα μετα απο ενα γεγονος το οποιο μου πυροδοτησε το αγχος και για παλια γεγονοτα,ωσπου πηγα και εκανα την εξεταση για τα αντισωματα και βγηκε αρνητικη.Εκεινει την στιγμη ομως η φοβια δεν σταματησε και ετσι επισκεφθηκα γιατρο οπου μου προτεινε να αρχισω αγωγη γιατι οπως μου ειχε πει και σωστα επεσε δεν πιστευε οτι οι σκεψεις θα φυγουν ευκολα ισα ισα θα μεγαλωσουν.Εγω εκεινει την στιγμη νομιζα οτι το ελεγχω πραγμα το οποιο δεν ηταν ετσι με αποτελεσμα καθημερινα να γινονται διαφορα γεγονοτα να βλεπω μια παρανυχιδα με αιμα στη βολτα και να λεω οτι μηπως εγινε απο βελονα,μετα να ακουμπαω ενα κλαδι να λεω μηπως ειχε αιμα και μπηκε στο ματι μου και παρα παρα πολλα τετοια και εφτασα στο σημειο να τα γραφω σε ενα χαρτι και να προσπαθω να τα αξιολογησω,ετσι με το να δημιουυργω καθημερινα γεγονοτα εμαθα για μια εξεταση η μαλλον διαβασα δεν ξερω αν την ξερεις και αν ισχυει αυτο,την εξεταση hiv pcr η οποια μπορει μεσα σε λιγες μερες να σου δειξει αν εχεις τον ιο μεσα σου.Μην στα πολυλογω μεσα σε αυτο το 3μηνο εχω στη κυριολεξια καταστραφει οικονομικα απο τις εξετασεις,με τελευταια αυτην που εκανα πριν 2 μερες που εκανα pcr για τον hiv1 hiv2 και hcv.Απο την μερα της εξετασης μεχρι και την μερα που μου μπηκε στο ματι λογικα το αντισηπτικο ειναι 15 με 16 μερες,σημερα βγηκε η pcr hiv1 στην οποια δεν ανιχνευτηκε ο ιος,τωρα περιμενω τις αλλες 2,δεν ξερω βεβαια να με καλυπτει αυτη η εξεταση και πρεπει να ηρεμησω

----------


## lloullou00

Φυσικά την ξέρω την pcr, μπορει να δειξει πολυ νωρίτερα αλλα ξέρω οτι κοστιζει πολυ περισσότερο. Εν πασει περιπτωσει, γνωστα σε ολους τους ψυχαναγκαστικους αυτα. Φυσικά κι ενιωθα συμπτώματα, καθε μερα δέκατα τα σημειωνα καθε απόγευμα θυμάμαι, κοιτουσα τη γλωσσα μου μηπως είναι ασπρη, ειχα συμπτωματα γρίπης... Τελικα βλακειες, τιποτα απο ολα αυτα δεν ισχυε. Εφτασε ο γιατρός να μου πει ότι από το αγχος κανεις δεκατα κι ενα σωρο ψυχοσωματικα. Και ναι, παντα ημουν σίγουρη οτι κολλησα...

----------


## Giannislaa

Ναι κοστιζει πολλα χρηματα γι αυτο σου λεω το τελευταιο διαστημα εχω χαλασει τα οικονομικα μου.Τι να πω μακαρι lloullou να ειναι ετσι ξερω οτι με καταλαβαινεις πως νιωθω,και αυτο ειναι που μου δινει δυναμη γιατι δυστηχως κανενας δεν μπορει να καταλαβει,ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο ολο αυτο μακαρι να ειναι ολα καλα και να περασει,μετανιωνω την στιγμη που δεν ακουσα απο την πρωτη στιγμη τη γιατρο πιθανον να ειχα γλιτωσει προτιστως πολυ αγχος φοβο και στο τελος και λευτα

----------


## lloullou00

Μην ανησυχείς, παλι καλά να λες... Μην τα φοβασαι τα λαντοζ, δωστους χρόνο να δρασουν.. Μια μερα θα τα βλέπεις ολα αυτα απο μακριά και θα λες "καλά, τι σκεφτομουν???" ποσο τραβηγμενα πράγματα!! Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί το χω ζησει στο πετσί μου. Κι εγώ έτσι μονη και απελπισμενη ενιωθα, γιατί δεν ηξερα που να τα πω, οι γονείς μου θυμωναν, δεν καταλαβαιναν, ο αντρας μου το ιδιο, μαλωναμε, τον θεωρουσα αναισθητο, αυτος έλεγε να βγούμε βόλτα κι εγώ ήθελα μονο να πεθανω

----------


## Giannislaa

Μακαρι αληθεια lloullou να δρασει και να ειναι και ολα καλα,εσυ ποσο ladoze παιρνεις ειχες ξαναπαρει παλια,ασε και τωρα που ειπες για αντρα εγω να δεις με την σχεση μου πως ειμαι που ολο αυτο το διαστημα την αποφευγω δεν κανω σεξ γιατι φοβαμαι μην την κολλησω,ολο αυτο το διαστημα πολλους καυγαδες που στη τελικη αυτο την εξηγουσα αν δεν με ανοιαζε και το εβλεπα εγωιστικα εγω πιστευω οτι εχω κατι αρα θα εκανα σεξ για να την κολλησω αν ημουν παρτακιας αρα για να μην θελω να κανω κατι σημαινει οτι οντως βασανιζομαι,ηταν στιγμες που ελεγα αν το εχεις το εχεις καταφερνα και συμβιβαζομουν καποιες στιγμες οτι μπορει να το εχω στην ιδεα ομως οτι μπορει να κολλξσα εναν ανθρωπο που δεν φταιει με επιανε τρομος

----------


## lloullou00

Α ναι, και απο ενοχές τετοιες φουλ!! Απέναντι σε αντρα και παιδί εγω!! Εκει να δεις αγχος και κλάματα και φοβος... Στην αρχη επαιρνα για 3-4 μηνες, ενιωθα καλυτερα και σιγά σιγά το εκοβα. Μετα απο λιγο υποτροπιαζα πάλι ακομα χειρότερα. Το ξαναπαιρνα μερικους μηνες, παλι το εκπβα, πάλι υποτροπη μετά από λίγο καιρό. Ωσπου ο τελευταίος ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι κανω χειρότερο κακο ετσι και μια μερα δε θα με πιάνει καθολου. Φοβηθηκα και με βαρια καρδια το πηρα απόφαση να το παιρνω συνεχόμενα. Παιρνω 1 τη μερα, την ελάχιστη δοση 20mg και δοξα τω Θεω είμαι μια χαρά 1,5 χρονο τωρα

----------


## Giannislaa

Καταλαβα και εγω ενα τον 20 εχω ξεκινησει,τι να πω μακαρι μακαρι να τελειωσουν ολα και σε μενα,δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη να φοβαμαι ετσι.Ειναι σαν να φοβασαι να ζησεις,μου λειπει η παλια μου ζωη που δεν ηξερα ολα αυτα που επεφτε κατω και χτηπουσα και μπορει να εβγαζα αιμα και δεν σκεφτομουν τετοια.Υπαρχει πολυ φοβος τρομος,εκει που με αφηνει και πεφτω για υπνο ειναι τελοια γαληνη,με το που παω να ξυπνησω πριν σηκωθω ακομα ο φοβος επιστρεφει,σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι και λεω τοσο ψευτικος ο φοβος γινεται να φοβαμαι τοσο να τρεμω και να μημ εχω τιποτα,δεν ξερω δεν αντεχω αυτη την κατασταση

----------


## Giannislaa

Βγαινω βολτα καλη ωρα τωρα ειμαι εξω,και φοβαμαι να ακουμπησω παντου,δεν ακουμπαω καγκελα παγκακια,βλεπω τους αλλους ανθρωπους και ζηλευω θελω να ξαναγινω ετσι ξανα.Περπαταω και τα βλεπω ολα περιεργα κοιταω κατω μην εχει καμια συριγγα μην με μπει τιποτα στο προσωπο

----------


## Giannislaa

Μακαρι να ειμαστε ολοι καλα,και ψυχικα και σωματικα.Τωρα καταλαβαινω ποσο περιεργο ειναι το μυαλο,πριν αρκετα χρονια με ειχε πιασει μια φοβια για κατι αλλο,και ειχα μπει σε φορουμ και ειχα διαβασει ιστοριες ανθρωπων που λεγαν για υποτηθεμενες πεταμενες συριγγες για σεξουαλικες επαφες και για οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθηκε χρησιμοποιημενη ενεση κατα την αιμοληψια και εγω τοτε γιατι ειχα τη δικη μου φοβια ελεγα ελα too much η συγκεκριμενη φοβια,και τωρα τρεμω φοβαμαι οτι μπορει στην αιμοληψια που εγινε να εγινε κατι λαθος

----------


## lloullou00

Τα πάντα τα δημιουργεί το μυαλό. Δε σου κρυβω πως απειρες φορες σκεφτηκα τον εαυτο μου σε παιδικη ηλικια με ματωμενα απο τον δρομο γονατα και σκεφτηκα ποσο ξενοιαστη ημουν. Αλλά ακόμα και μεγαλύτερη, στα παραδείγματα που σου ανεφερα σε νυχτερινά μαγαζιά, σε διακοπες... Ανεμελα. Σιγουρα μεγαλώνοντας χάνουμε την ανεμελια και την αγνοια κινδύνου που έχουμε νεοτεροι, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις πως δε γίνεται να βγάλουμε μια ολοκληρη ζωη ετσι. Παντα σκέφτομαι οτι ολοι που κινουμαστε εξω έχουμε τις ιδιες πιθανότητες να πάθουμε ή να μας συμβεί κατι. Το θέμα είναι πως αντιδραμε σ' αυτο. Ξερω πως αυτη η κωλδιαταραχη διαστρεβλωνει τα παντα. Είσαι μονιμως με ενα "κι αν?" κι αυτο το "κι αν?" παντα αντικαθισταται απο ενα καινούργιο "κι αν" οταν καθησυχαστεις. Αυτη είναι δυστυχώς η φύση της αρρωστιας. Ενα σωρο γεροι και γριές που πανε για αιμοληψια, σιγα μην ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Παιζει αν ηταν και μπροστά απο αυτον που λες οτι ειπε hiv rna να μην καταλαβαιναν καν για ποια ασθενεια πρόκειται. Ευτυχισμενοι μεσα στην αγνοια τους! Τωρα περαν της πλακας, εν ετει 2020 δε νοείται λαθος απο μικροβιολογικο εργαστήριο τετοιου είδους...

----------


## Giannislaa

Τα ειπες ολα lloullou αυτο αν το αν που ερχεται συνεχεια πισω απο το αλλο ειναι το πιο βασανιστικο.Αυτο που ειπες προσπαθω να σκεφτω αυτο πως ημουν στο παρελθον,τυχαινε να παω σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο και στην αναμονη μπορει να κοιμομουν στη καρεκλα πηγαινα στη τουαλετα δεν φοβομουν μεσα στα λεωφορεια καθομουν,μικρο παιδακι επαιζα στις αλανες με βρωμικα χερια εβαζα τα χερια μου στο προσωπο ετρωγα με βρωμικα χερια το φαγητο μου,και πλεον βλεπω παντου αυτο φοβαμαι να πιασω το οτιδηποτε,πηγα σημερα βολτα να περπατησω σε περιπχη με πρασινο και ειχε παγκακια δεν εκατσα γιατι φοβομουν.Δεν ξερω που οφειλεται αυτο τι φταιει τι λαθος εχει γινει στη ζωη μας

----------


## lloullou00

Μεγαλώνουμε και χάνουμε την ξεγνοιασιά και την ανεμελια. Έρχονται ενα σωρο προβλήματα μαζί με την ενηλικιωση. Περναμε βέβαια και αγχωτικη φαση με ολο αυτο που συμβαίνει.. Αν πιεστει ο οργανισμός μπορεί να ξυπνησουν τετοια..

----------


## Giannislaa

Ετσι ειναι ακριβως.Μιλησα σημερα με το γιατρο μου ειπε να το αυξησω σε δυο και ολα θα φυγουν.Θελω να ρωτησω γνωριζει κανενας την εξεταση pcr αν ειναι αξιοπιστη και μετα απο ποσες μερες εισαο σιγουρος οτι σε καλυπτει.

----------


## lloullou00

Εννοείται είναι αξιοπιστη η pcr ρε συ. Εμένα μου χε πει μικροβιολογος αν θες στην κανω για να έχεις γρήγορα αποτέλεσματα, αλλα είναι πολυ ακριβη

----------


## Giannislaa

Γεια σου lloullou,με τον ευατο μου τα βαζω χτυπαω το κεφαλι μου στο τοιχο,ειχα πει θα παω να κανω την εξεταση για να ηρεμησω.Πλεον οταν παω να δωσω αιμα θελω βασικα κοιταω την διαδικασια πολυ προσεκτικα,και την μερα αυτην λογω οτι πριν μπω ακουσα αυτο οτι καποιπς πριν απο μενα λογικα ειχε τον ιο και ειχε δψσει αιμα κατα την αιμοληψια ειχαν μαυρισει ολα και δεν παρατηρησα τιποτα,φοβαμαι παρα πολυ,δεν φανταζεσαι τρεμω μηπως εγινε κανενα λαθος.Φοβαμαι να τους παρω και τηλ μην με βρισουν

----------


## Giannislaa

Αρχικα σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που με στηριζεις,νιωθω οτι δεν εχω ατομα να με στηριζουν 100%,και η κοπελα μου ωρες ωρες με το δικαιο της βεβαια εχει νευρα.Αρχικα γιατι εχω μαθει να ακουω και να μην ειμαι καθετος,αγωγη εχω ξεκινησει και κανω ραντεβου με το γιατρο και με με βλεπει,στα ραντεβου βεβαια πιο πολυ μιλαω εγω και λεω τους φοβους μου δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια,πρεπει να παω μηπως σε ψυχολογο,οσον αφορα τα γεγονοτα εγω εκανα τωρα στις τελευταιες εξετασεις pcr για hiv1 hiv2 hcv.Τα αποτελεσματα βγηκαν εως τωρα για τον hiv1 και hcv,περιμενω λογικα δευτερα το hiv2 το οποιο το νιωθω οτι θα ειναι αρνητικο αρα οι συγκεκριμενες εξετασεις απο την μερα αυτην που εγινε αυτο με το αντισηπτικο με καλυπτουν γιατι ειχαν περασει 15 μερες αρα πιστευω ολα καλα,Αυτο που με τρωει τωρα ειναι να μημ εγινε καμια βλακεια στο διαγνωστικο.Δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα που πηγα στο συγκεκριμενο το λεω απο την εννοια οτι δεν ειναι απο τα συνηθησμενα που παει και ο απλος ανθρωπος να κανει μια απλη γενικη εναν υπερυχο,το συγκεκριμενο ειναι πιο εξιδηκευμενο για μοριακες γενετικες και ψαγμενες εξετασεις κατι που σημαινει οτι εκει μπορει να πηγαινουν και αρκετοι φορεις.Φοβαμαι πολυ μονο που πηγα εκει,που μιλησα στο τηλεφωνο που ακουμπησα εκει ενα στηλο τις πορτες που μου βαλαν αυτον τον ιμαντα για τη φλεβα και ποσο μαλλον αν εγινε τιποτα λαθος να χρησιμοποιησαν ιδια ενεση.Με τρομαζει οτι δεν μου πηραν αιμα με την συνηθησμενη ενεση αλλα με ενα αλλο που εμαθα οτι λεγεται βακουτεινερ.Δεν ξερω δεν το αντεχω σκεφτομαι να περιμενω αλλες 15 μερες και να παω να ξανα επαναλαβω τις εξετασεις αν και τα οικονομικα μου δεν το αντεχουν σκεφτομαι να παω

----------


## lloullou00

Ποσο πολυ σε καταλαβαίνω δε φαντάζεσαι. Σα να ακουω τον εαυτο μου οταν μου συνεβαιναν ολα αυτα. (και τωρα δεν παίρνω ορκο πως δε θα τα ξαναπαθω, ισως με λιγοτερη ένταση και διάρκεια). Πηγαινα στο μικροβιολογικο για τετοια εξεταση, και μετα εφευγα με άγχος μήπως με κολλησαν εκεί αυτο για το οποίο πηγα να εξεταστω. Τωρα που τα βλέπω πιο ψυχραιμα λεω τι ανοησίες είναι αυτές!!! Ρε συ, σκέψου με τη λογικη: μπαινοβγαινουν ενα σωρο κόσμος καθε μερα στα διαγνωστικα. Η διαδικασία είναι η ιδια ακριβώς για ολους. Γίνονται μηχανικα οι κινησεις των γιατρων. Αυτά που σκεφτομαστε μπορει να χουν συμβει 2-3 περιστατικα στα παγκόσμια δεδομένα που γραφτηκαν στις ειδήσεις για τις τεραστιες αποζημιώσεις που ζητηθηκαν μετα. Δλδ. Μιλαμε για σπανιοτατες καταστασεις που και στο εξωτερικό να συνεβη κατι τετοιο, εφτασε μεχρι και στα δικά σου αυτιά. Για τοσο σπανια μιλαμε. Επειτα εφόσον λες πως ηταν ακομα πιο εξειδικευμενο διαγνωστικο, ενας λογος παραπάνω να ηταν πιο εμπειροι οι ανθρωποι. Μοριακες δε σημαίνει οτι πανε περισσοτεροι οροθετικοι, αλλα οτι κανουν πιο εξειδικευμενες και πιο ακριβεις εξετάσεις. Και μάλιστα για γενετικη, για εγκυμοσυνες που πρέπει να δουν γενετικα προβλήματα κλπ.

----------


## Giannislaa

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να ειναι καλο εργαστηριο δηλαδη στη σελιδα του στο ιντερνετ λεει παρα πολλα και βραβεια και διαφορα.Και αν μπεις στη σελιδα του και δεις τις υπηρεσιες που σου παρεχει ειναι ολες εξιδικευμενες δεν λεει πουθενα γενικη η κατι αλλο γνωστο λεει κατι του στυλ κυτταρομετρια ροης αιματολογικες νεοπλασιες φαρμακογενετικη συμπαγεις ογκοι και αλλα διαφορα τετοια.Απλως μου κανει το μυαλο μου διαφορα οτι οκ η κοπελα που με πηρε αιμα μια απλη κοπελιτσα ηταν δεν ηταν γιατρος καταλαβες;lloullou θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι μου ειχες πει οτι ο μονος τροπος για να το ξεπερασεις ειναι αγωγη με ψυχοθεραπεια.Εγω αγωγη παιρνω ψυχοθεραπεια τι εννοεις,γιατι εγω με το γιατρο που με παρακολουθει κανουμε ραντεβου και κατα βαση μιλαω εγω λεω τους φοβους μου οτι πχ μπορει να μπηκε στο ματι μου αυτο καταλαβαινεις,μηπως δεν ειναι αυτο ψυχοθεραπεια και πρεπει να βρω και καποιον καλο ψυχολογο,βασικα δεν πιστευω και τοσο στη ψυχοθεραπεια ισως επειδη δεν ξερω τι ειναι.Βεβαια οτι και να κανω με καταλαβαινεις εγω αυτη τη στιγμη νιωθω οτι το εχω,καθε μερα προσπαθω να μην μου τυχαινουν πραγματα και μετα με αγχωνουν,πχ σημερα ετρωγα στο σπιτι ετσι ποως πηγα να κοψω την πιπερια απο τα γεμιστα με το πιρουνι πεταχτηκε μια σταγονα ακριβως στο ματι αλλα οχι μεσα,αν αυτο δεν γινοταν μεσα στο σπιτι μου μπορει να ειχα αγχωθει δεν ξερω.πχ χθες ενω ημουν εξω τραβηξα μια παρανυχιδα και εβγαζε αιμα δεν το σκουπιζα το αιμα και προσεχα μην ακουμπησω σε καμια επιφανεια ουτε πανω μου ωσππου πηγα σε ενα take away να παρω καφε και πηγα τουαλετα και εριξα νερο.Φοβαμαι τα παντα δεν ξερω αν εσυ ησουν ετσι φοβαμαι μεχρικαι αυτον που μου φτιαχνει το καφε η το φαγητο δηλαδη αν μου πεις παμε να φαμε σε ενα μαγαζι αγνωστο σε κακη περιοχη κι ολας δεν προκειται να φαω,που καποτε ετρωγα και επινα οτι σαβουρα υπγρχε τωρα ομως οχι

----------


## lloullou00

Ετσι ακριβώς και χειρότερα ημουν. Κοιτα, κι εγω δεν πολυπιστευω την ψυχοθεραπεία αλλα ολοι λένε ότι πρέπει να τα συνδυασεις. Ισα ισα εμένα οι ψυχολογοι ποτέ δε με βοήθησαν, εχασα χρόνια και πολλά λεφτα και μονο οταν πήγα σε ψυχίατρο και άρχισα τα ladose ειδα διαφορα. Μετά επειδή ολοι μου λεγαν οτι απλά κουκουλωνω το πρόβλημα με τα λαντοζ και δεν το λυνω, ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλά αυτή τη φορά σε ψυχίατρο - ψυχοθεραπευτη. Ήθελα να είναι και γιατρος και ψυχοθεραπευτης μαζί. Κι εγω μιλουσα περισσότερο. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν με βοηθησε η ψυχοθεραπεία ή απλά τα λαντοζ που δεν ξανακοψα απο τοτε. Καποια στιγμή απλα ημουν πολυ καλά, και του το ειπα, πως νιωθω πως δεν εχω πλέον κατι να πω, νιωθω πως δεν έχει νόημα να έρχομαι τωρα. Και συμφωνησε κι ο ιδιος..

----------


## Giannislaa

Καταλαβα εγω απο οτι φαινεται το εχω ακομα αναγκη,δεν ξερω δεν ειμαι καλα ξυπναω με αυτο το συναισθημα οτι κατι εγινε οτι την πατησα,δεν θελω να σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι,η πιο ωραια στιγμη ειναι οταν κοιμαμαι γιατι δεν σκεφτομαι,τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι πηγα ννα δωσω εκει αιμα φοβαμαι τρεμω δεν ξερω τι να κανω,σκεφτομαι να παω να τους ρωτησω αλλα τι θα μου πουν δεν αντεχω

----------


## lloullou00

Το μονο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις (αν και δεν είναι εύκολο) να πηγαινες από κει κ να πεις οτι θέλω να μιλήσω ιδιαιτερως με καποιον γιατρό. Να του εξηγησεις τη φοβια σου, να του πεις οτι υπάρχει ψυχολογικο πρόβλημα και διαταραχή αγχους, παίρνω ηδη αγωγη, απλα επειδή δε μπορώ να ηρεμησω σας παρακαλώ λυστε μου αυτες τις αποριες/φοβιες. Αν τους μιλήσεις με ευγενεια και τους πιασεις στο φιλοτιμο, δε νομίζω να στραβωσουν. Ζητα τους και συγνώμη στο τέλος, πες, δεν είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης, είναι καθαρα δικο μου πρόβλημα για να μπορέσω να ηρεμησω. Αν και να ξέρεις, αυτός δεν είναι ο σωστος τροπος αντιμετώπισης της ιψδ, δεν πρέπει να ψάχνεις για να καθησυχαστεις, πρέπει να αντεξεις την αμφιβολία για να δεις οτι τελικα τιποτα κακο δε συνεβη και να μπορέσεις να το ξεπερασεις.. Ξερω οτι στη φαση που εισαι είναι πολυ δυσκολο, κι οτι το μονο που θες τώρα είναι καποιον να σου διαβεβαιωσει οτι δε συνεβη κάτι κακο. Απλα δεν είναι η λύση αυτη, είναι φαυλος κύκλος, γιατί παλι αυριο μεθαυριο θα πιαστεις απο καποια καινουργια αφορμη και θα ζητας επιβεβαίωση, κι αυτο δε θα τελειωνει ποτε.

----------


## Giannislaa

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οταν μου πηραν αιμα και εφυγα μετα απο 5 λεπτα αναιβηκα και πηγα και επιασα τη κοπελα που μου πηρε αιμα και την ειπα χιλια συγνωμη απλως εχω ψυχολογικο και επειδη ακουσα οτι πριν απο μενα ηταν ενας αλλος κυριος φοβαμαι και η οποια μου ειπε δεν εχετε να φοβαστε τιποτα μεσα εδω περα και εφυγα ηταν σοβαρη αυτη.Και μετα το απογευμα ξαναπηγα και μιλησα με μια η οποια πρεπει να ηταν κατι σαν διευθυντρια και την ρωτησα γι αυτο το βακουτεινερ και μου ειπε ιδιωτικο κεντρο ειμαστε δεν ειμαστε δημοσιο ολα τα χρησιμοποιουμε μια φορα,εγω εδω τωρα ομως φοβαμαι μηπως μου χργσιμοποιησαν του προηγουμενου αλλα σκεφτομαι οταν παιρνουν αιμα σε καποιον την ενεση δεν την πετανε αμεσως σε καποιο καδο,δεν ξερω τι να πω

----------


## lloullou00

Ναι, οταν παιρνουν αίμα μετα τα πετανε σε καδο για μολυσματικά υλικα. Δε νομίζω οτι θα ρισκαραν τη φημη τους με τετοια λαθη. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονη.. Να δρασουν τα λαντοζ και μετα εν ηρεμία να σκεφτείς πιο ψυχραιμα και με καθαρό μυαλό

----------


## Giannislaa

Δηλαδη ρε lloullou σου φαινετε τρελο αυτη μου η σκεψη και η φοβια,σε ρωταω γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω ισως επειδη εχω αυτη την ιδψ,το λεω στους δικους μου ανθρωπους και μου λενε ουτε καν και το ενα και το αλλο,φοβαμαι γιατι τοσο καιρο λεω στο μυαλο μου ηταν ολα και αυτη την μερα νιωθω οτι πηγα στη φωλια του λυκου μεσα

----------


## lloullou00

Κοιτα αν κάνεις ενα γκαλοπ μεταξυ του κόσμου οι 99 να μη σου πω 100 θα σου πουν πως ούτε θα τους περνουσε από το μυαλό. Σου λέει αν σκεφτομαστε ετσι, δε θα βγαίνουμε από το σπίτι. Στανταρ λογω αγχους σκέφτεσαι διαστρεβλωμενα. Ουτε εγω το καταλαβαινα και θυμωνα με ολους που δε συμμεριζονταν το άγχος μου. Μου φαινοταν τοσο αληθινο και παρα πολυ πιθανό. Αλλα ειλικρινά, να κολλησες απο αντισηπτικο που και μονο που θα ερχοταν σε επαφή με τον ιό θα τον σκοτωνε αμεσως, ή απο διαγνωστικο κεντρο που η δουλειά τους είναι να παιρνουν αιμα τηρωντας ολα τα απαραίτητα ιατρικά πρωτοκολλα... Καταλαβαίνεις πως είναι περα για περα τραβηγμένο. Να στο πω κι αλλιώς: αν δεν ειχες ακουσει τι ειπε στο ταμείο ο προηγουμενος πελατης, δε θα αγχωνοσουν τωρα. Επειδή ακουσες για τη συγκεκριμένη ασθενεια φρικαρες. Κι εγώ θα φρικαρα, δε θα πω ψέματα. Αλλα πολλες φορες που θα δωσαμε αιμα πιθανον πριν απο μας να ειχαν τετοιες ασθένειες και να μην το μάθαμε ποτε. Τι να πουν κι αυτοι που το παιρνουν το αίμα και το εξετάζουν. Κι απο την αλλη σκέφτομαι αν τους ειπε για ποιο λογο πηγε, μια παραπάνω να ηταν ακομα πιο προσεκτικοί. Παρολαυτα να σου πω ότι σε καταλαβαίνω απολυτα, και μονο στο ακουσμα θα μου ειχαν κοπει τα πόδια. Αλλα είναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο, δυστυχώς (ή μάλλον ευτυχώς)

----------


## Giannislaa

Αρχικα θελω να σου ξαναπω ευχαριστω που με στηριζεις.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν δεν ακουγα αυτο δεν θα ειχα φρικαρει ετσι,σκεφτομαι σε δημοσια νοσοκομεια εχω δωσει αιμα δεκαδες φορες και δεν κοιταζα ποτε την διαδικασια και δεν φοβομουν ποτε,αλλα ειναι αυτο το αν που σκεφτομαι στιγμες και με πιανει τρομος ξερω οτι με καταλαβαινεις,ειναι αυτο που λες ναι δεν γινονται αυτα αλλα αν ετθχε σε μενα.Με τον ευατο μου τα βαζω θα μπορουσα να ειχα παει εκει να εκανα τις εξετασεις μου και θα επρεπε επειδη πασχω απο αυτο να ειμαι προσεκτικος και να παρατηρησω τα παντα ωστε μετα να βγουν οι εξετασεις και να ειμαι οκ,αλλα εγω εκει οταν πηγα μαυρισαν ολα και δεν παρατηρησα και να φτου απο την αρχη

----------


## lloullou00

Δε φταις εσυ και δεν ειχες καμία δουλειά να κοιτάζεις την διαδικασία. Αυτη είναι δουλειά των γιατρών κι εμείς δε χρειάζεται να κοιταμε και να παρακολουθουμε. Οταν ήμασταν παιδιά μας ελεγαν κοιτα αλλου. Για ολα φταιει αυτη η κωλοδιαταραχη που μια ζωη σε βασανιζει με ενα "αν" και δε σ αφήνει να σκεφτείς καθαρα.

----------


## Giannislaa

Πηγα σημερα στο διαγνωστικο και μιλησα εκει με μια η οποια με θυμοταν που ειχα ξαναπαει και η αληθεια ηταν οτι ηταν πολυ σοβαρη.Δεν ξερω φοβαμαι πολυ

----------


## lloullou00

Σου ειπε τι ήταν αυτο το βακιουτεινερ που ελεγες? Τι σου είπε?

----------


## Giannislaa

Πηγα σημερα και με το μου με ειδε με θυμοταν και την λεω χιλια συγνωμη ειναι ψυχολογικο απλως φοβαμαι γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα εδω ερχονται κατα βαση αρρωστοι ανθρωποι και ηταν κοφτη και μου ειπε βγαλτο απο το μυαλο σου.Την προηγουμενη φορα που ειχα παει ηταν πιο προσιτη και την ειχα ρωτησει για το βακουτεινερ ειναι μια μεθοδος αιμοληψιας αντι για συριγγα,ειναι ενα πλαστικο στο οποιο κουμπωνει απο την μια πλευρα η βελονα και στην βαζει στη φλεβα και μετα απο την αλλη κουμπωνει το μπουκαλακι-φιαλιδιο και με το κενο αερα που υπαρχει το αιμα παει κατευθειαν στο μπουκαλακι

----------


## lloullou00

Οκ, αφου είναι πλαστικο ενας λογος παραπάνω να πετιέται μετα. Δεν αποστειρωνονται τα πλαστικα, πετιούνται

----------


## Giannislaa

Δεν ξερω lloullou εψαξα και ειδα και λενε οτι υπαρχουν 2 ειδων ενα μια χρησης και ενα πολλαπλης.Με εχει πιασει σημερα αγχος πιο πολυ απο τις προηγουμενες μερες,ωρες ωρες κανρι το μυαλο μου και σεναρια οτι γιατι να μου μιλησει ετσι μηπως κατι εγινε εν τελει.Σε οποιον δικο μου το λεω νευριαζει δεν γινεται και δεν γινεται,δεν ξερω φοβαμαι πολυ δεν εχω ορεξη να κανω τιποτα η διαθεση μου ειναι στο μηδεν

----------


## Giannislaa

Προσπαθω να θυμηθω αυτη την μερα,φοβαμαι μονο που μπηκα εκει μεσα.πηγα εκει μπηκα μεσα ανοιξα τη πορτα και εβαλα αντισηπτικο που ειχε εκει ανεβηκα στον οροφο και πηγα εκει στο ταμειο και ακουμπησα πανω στο σταντ,μιλησα με την κοπελα στο ταμειο και εκανα μια ερωτηση και πηρε τηλ την γιατρο την οποια μου την εδωσε να μιλησω,αφου μιλησα μετα μου εδωσε ενα στηλο να συμπληρωσω τα στοιχεια μου εκεινει τη στιγμη ακουσα αυτον τον κυριο ο οποοπς βγηκε και ειπε ποτε θα ειναι ευοιμες οι εξετασεις του για τον hiv,εκει εγω τα εχασα η κοπελα μου ειπε να κατσω στις καρεκλες και οτι θα με φωναξουν για την αιμοληψια,εγω δεν εκατσα σε καμια καρεκλα βρηκα ενα αντισηπτικο που ειχε ο οροφος και εβαλα ωσπου βγηκε η κοπελα και με φωναξε για την αιμοληψια.Πηγα μεσα στο δωματιο εκατσα στη καρεκλα μου πηρε αιμα σηκωθηκα και εφυγα.Με φοβιζουν τα παντα λεω και η ενεση να ηταν αποστειρωμενη μηπως εκτεθηκα μονο που πηγα εκει

----------


## lloullou00

Καταρχην μονο ενα δωμάτιο ειχε για αιμοληψια? Μπορει ο συγκεκριμένος να πηγε σε αλλο δωματιο. Εκτος αυτου, ειλικρινά, τι θα εκανε μετα η κοπέλα? Θα πηρε να χρησιμοποιησει το ιδιο? Για ποιο λόγο να το κάνει?

----------


## Giannislaa

Δεν ξερω νομιζω πως ναι σε ενα δωματιο τους βαζουν.Εσενα πως σου ακουγετε lloullou αυτο που σκεφτομαι;;;;;Παω να τρελαθω νιωθω οτι πηγα στη φωλια του λυκου εκει μεσα,νιωθω οτι τοσο καιρο τζαμπα αγχωνομουν και τωρα στη κυριολεξια εκτεθηκα,το μετανιωνω που πηγα σε αυτο το κεντρο,εχω μια φιλη που δουλευει σε νοσοκομειο μου λεει απο την μια οτι οταν κανουν ενεση το πρωτο πραγμα που κανουν ειναι να αφαιρεσουν την ενεση σε ενα ειδικο δοχειο,δεν αντεχω νιωθω οτι ζαλιζομαι τα ματια μου τα νιωθω βαρυα και εχω ενα σφιξιμο στο λαιμο

----------


## lloullou00

Ψυχραιμία, έχεις παθει κρίση πανικού τωρα, κι εγώ το παθαινα και δεν ήθελα ανθρωπο να δω και να ακουσω, κουκουλωνομουν στο κρεβατι κι εκλαιγα απο τον φοβο. Θεωρω πραγματικά οτι τζάμπα αγχωνεσαι. Δε γίνονται τετοια λαθη το 2020 σε διαγνωστικα κεντρα. Το πρωτο που κανουν οπως σου ειπε η φιλη σου είναι να αφαιρεσουν το παλιο κ να βαλουν καινούργιο. Το χω παθει κι εγώ αυτο, να παω για καλυτερα και να φυγω χειρότερα και μετα να λεω τι ήθελα και πηγα. Ομως ειλικρινά δεν πιστευω οτι εχεις λογο να ανησυχείς!!

----------


## Giannislaa

Δεν ξερω δεν αντεχω να ειμαι ετσι,ακριβως αυτο θελω να ειμαι κουκουλωμενος κατω απο την κουβερτα δεν θελω τιποτα αλλο δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα μονο εκει ειμαι πιο ηρεμος.Δηλαδη πηγα για να τελειωσει ολο αυτο και ξαφνικα νιωθω οτι μου εγινε κακο.Δεν ξερω αν και εσυ ησουν ετσι,το λεω απο την εννοια οτι εσυ αποκλειεται να επιασες τοσο πατο οσο εγω γιατι εσυ ειχες παιδι και αντρα δεν ξερω αν μπορουσες να πεσεις τοσο πολυ

----------


## lloullou00

Ωωωω, τοσο κι ακόμα περισσότερο!!! Πιο πατο δεν εχει!! Η λεξη πατος είναι μικρη για να περιγράψει το ποσο χαμηλά ειχα πεσει! Κι ακόμα φυσικά δεν εχω ξεμπερδεψει, δλδ παλι τρωω φρικες σε μικρότερο βαθμό.. Μην το βλέπεις ετσι, δε φταις εσυ που σου συμβαίνει αυτο, τι θα πει εχω πιασει πατο, εδω υποφέρουμε πραγματικά, δεν είναι απλο!! Ξερω ότι τωρα εισαι στη χειρότερη φαση. Αλλα θέλω να σφιξεις τα δοντια και να κανεις για λιγο καιρο υπομονή. Μεχρι να αρχισουν να σε πιανουν τα λαντοζ. Εν αναγκη σε πολυ μεγαλη ενταση, ισως θα μπορουσε ο γιατρός να σου δωσει λιγο ζαναξ, ελαχιστη δοση, κι αυτο μονο για μερικες μερες γιατί είναι πολυ εθιστικο. Μονο αν δεις οτι δεν την παλεύεις με τίποτα. Ομως κανε λιγο υπομονη, προσπαθησε να ηρεμήσεις και να αφήσεις τις μερες να περασουν..

----------


## lloullou00

Τα τελευταία χρονια που ηρεμησα αρκετα, δεν τρεχω πια για εξετασεις. Παλιοτερα με αφορμες που φρίκαρα πολυ, αφηνα να περασουν 3 μηνες και πηγαινα κι εκανα τεστ. Καταλαβαίνεις ομως καθε φορά για 3 μηνες πως ημουν... Κι αφου εβγαιναν τα αποτελέσματα, μπορει την επομενη μερα ή στιγμη να ξαναετρωγα πάλι φρικη με κατι αλλο. Και αντε παλι 3 μηνες και μετα ξανα τεστ. Κι ετσι περνουσε ο χρονος... Ωσπου κατάλαβα οτι δεν είναι δουλεια αυτη, δε γινεται για καθε παρανυχιδα, πιθανο τσιμπημα, πιθανη πληγη να τρεχω να εξεταζομαι. Και μια μερα σταματησα. Το αφησα και εβραζα στο ζουμι μου. Μαζι με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη που με κρατουσε. Μου έλεγε αν πας, θελω να μου το πεις, να μη μου πεις ψέματα πως δεν πηγες. Καποια στιγμή δεν πηγα τελικα καθολου. Αντεξα. Δεν επαθα τιποτα. Περασε καιρος. Ολα καλα!

----------


## Giannislaa

Μπραβο σου που το ξεπερασες και εισαι καλα,χαιρομαι πολυ να βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι οι οποιοι ειναι καλα πλεον

----------


## lloullou00

Τελειως δεν ξέρω αν θα το ξεπερασω ποτε... Απλα να μπορώ να είμαι λειτουργικη, αυτο θέλω.

----------


## Giannislaa

Μου ηρθαν σημερα και τα τελευταια αποτελεσματα,ειχα κανει pcr hiv1 hiv2 hcv και τα τρια αρνητικα.Τις εξετασεις τις εκανα 16 μερες απο το αντισηπτικο λογικα με καλυπτουν,τωρα το μονο που μου εχει μεινει αν εγινε βλακεια την μερα της εξετασης

----------


## Sonia

Γιάννη οι παράλογες σκέψεις είναι σύμπτωμα ότι κάτι άλλο σε χαλάει και ξεσπάς εκεί, στην αρρωστοφοβία, ίσως έχεις ανάγκη από προσοχή ή κάποιες ενοχές ή κάτι άλλο σε χαλάει στη ζωή σου και αρνείσαι να το παραδεχτείς στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. 

Εκεί βοηθάει η ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλά εκεί είναι και το δύσκολο γιατί σαμποτάρουμε οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό μας και αντιστεκόμαστε στο να βρούμε τι πραγματικά φταίει.

Εγώ νομίζω ότι πέρα απο την αγωγή που θα σε βοηθήσει, καλό είναι να ψαχτείς παράλληλα με κάποιον ειδικό κι από αυτή την πλευρά.

----------


## Giannislaa

Sonia μου σε ευχαριστω αρχικα.Δεν εχω θεμα ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος που για να γινω καλα ας.κανω οτι χρριαστει,εχω μια απορια οταν λες ψυχοθεραπεια εννοεις περα απο το γιατρο που κανω συνεδριες να βρω και ενα ψυχολογο που ειδικευετε λογικα.Αλλα να σου πω κατι ρε σονια δηλαδη οι σκεψη μου οτι μπορει να κολλησα απο το διαγνωστικο σου φαινεται παραλογη;Σε ρωταω βασικα προσπαθω να σκεφτω οτι μου το λεει αυτο ενας φιλος μου αυτο για τον ευατο του και προσπαθω να δω πως φαινεται

----------


## Sonia

Ναι, παράλογη σκέψη μου φαίνεται.

----------


## Giannislaa

Τι να πω και εγω προσπαθω να σκεφτω λογικα και να πω δεν γινεται.Δεν αντεχω αλλο εχω εξαντληθει δεν μπορω να ζω αλλο ετσι δεν γινεται,δεν θελω να ειμαι ετσι δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ,το ξερω οτι μαλλον ειναι στο μυαλο μου γιατι εγω φοβαμαι μονο που πηγα εκει μεσα,που ακουμπησα το τηλεφωνο ενα στηλο που μου δωσαν οτι εκατσα στη καρεκλα οτι μου βαλαν αυτον τον ιμαντα για να μου παρουν αιμα,τρεμω δεν ξερω τι θα γινει

----------


## lloullou00

Giannislaa πως είσαι?

----------


## Giannislaa

Γεια σου lloullou δεν ξερω ειμαι καπως καλυτερα,ετσι νιωθω καποιες στιγμες ισως παει να κανει κατι το ladoze η δεν ξερω.Ειναι στιγμες που λεω δεν παιζει να εχεις τιποτα αλλες στιγμες που λεω αν το εχεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι θα ζησεις ετσι.Σημερα πηγα και εκανα και αλλη εξεταση pcr.Μπηκα μεσα και πριν κατσω στη καρεκλα ειπα στο παιδι που θα μου επερνε αιμα οτι μην με παρεξηγησεις εχει ψυχολογικο θεμα και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ και θελω να βλεπω τη διαδικασια και του ειπα και οτι στο αλλο διαγνωστικο που πηγα δεν ειδα τη διαδικασια και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ μην εγινε κανενα λαθος.Το παιδι αρχισε να μου λεει οχι δεν γινονται τετοια λαθοι εδω οι τατουατζιδες δεν το κανουν αυτο θα γινει σε διαγνωστικο.Τεσπα αυτος δεν μου πηρε αιμα με συριγγα αλλα με πεταλουδα που ηταν ενωμενη με ενεση,την ανοιξε μπροστα μου και μου την εβαλε στη φλεβα,μετα ειδα που την πεταξε αμεσως και στο κιτρινο δοχειο,αλλα σκεψου μου κανει παιχνιδια το μυαλο μου γιατι δεν θυμαμαι το αιμα μετα πως το εβαλε στο μπουκαλακι και λεω λες να εγινε κανενα λαθος αλλα εκει παω να το σωσω και λεω οχι αφου ειδες οτι στην ανοιξε μπροστα σου και του ειχες κανει και τετοιο προλογο.Γενικα με φοβιζουν πλεον οι διαδικασια της αιμοληψιας,αισθανομαι οτι οποιπς δινει αιμα παιζει με την τυχη του,ημουν ετοιμος να αναιβασω θεμα και να ρωτησω αν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι οι οποιοι λογω καποιοιυ προβληματος τους παιρνουν αιμα συχνα για να δω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο

----------


## lloullou00

Ρε συ καθε μερα χιλιαδες κόσμος κανει εξετάσεις αίματος για χιλιους δυο λόγους. Σε νοσοκομεία, ιατρεία, διαγνωστικα. Εθελοντές αιμοδοτες. Εγχειρισεις. Δλδ.για σκεψου το λιγο. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί σκεφτομουν ακριβώς με τον ιδιο τροπο. Αλλα θα σου ξαναπω οτι πριν μας πιάσουν ολα αυτα, πιο μικροί ούτε που ασχολιομασταν, ουτε που κοιτουσαμε, ουτε τίποτα. Τα παιδάκια στα νοσοκομεία κατατρυπημενα με καρκινους κλπ. Τι έπρεπε να σκεφτονται οι γονείς? Μηπως κανουν λαθη οι γιατροί και κολλησουν κατι τα παιδιά?

----------


## Sonia

> Γεια σου lloullou δεν ξερω ειμαι καπως καλυτερα,ετσι νιωθω καποιες στιγμες ισως παει να κανει κατι το ladoze η δεν ξερω.Ειναι στιγμες που λεω δεν παιζει να εχεις τιποτα αλλες στιγμες που λεω αν το εχεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι θα ζησεις ετσι.Σημερα πηγα και εκανα και αλλη εξεταση pcr.Μπηκα μεσα και πριν κατσω στη καρεκλα ειπα στο παιδι που θα μου επερνε αιμα οτι μην με παρεξηγησεις εχει ψυχολογικο θεμα και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ και θελω να βλεπω τη διαδικασια και του ειπα και οτι στο αλλο διαγνωστικο που πηγα δεν ειδα τη διαδικασια και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ μην εγινε κανενα λαθος.Το παιδι αρχισε να μου λεει οχι δεν γινονται τετοια λαθοι εδω οι τατουατζιδες δεν το κανουν αυτο θα γινει σε διαγνωστικο.Τεσπα αυτος δεν μου πηρε αιμα με συριγγα αλλα με πεταλουδα που ηταν ενωμενη με ενεση,την ανοιξε μπροστα μου και μου την εβαλε στη φλεβα,μετα ειδα που την πεταξε αμεσως και στο κιτρινο δοχειο,αλλα σκεψου μου κανει παιχνιδια το μυαλο μου γιατι δεν θυμαμαι το αιμα μετα πως το εβαλε στο μπουκαλακι και λεω λες να εγινε κανενα λαθος αλλα εκει παω να το σωσω και λεω οχι αφου ειδες οτι στην ανοιξε μπροστα σου και του ειχες κανει και τετοιο προλογο.Γενικα με φοβιζουν πλεον οι διαδικασια της αιμοληψιας,αισθανομαι οτι οποιπς δινει αιμα παιζει με την τυχη του,ημουν ετοιμος να αναιβασω θεμα και να ρωτησω αν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι οι οποιοι λογω καποιοιυ προβληματος τους παιρνουν αιμα συχνα για να δω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο


Είμαι εθελόντρια αιμοδότρια από 18 χρονών, δίνω αίμα 3-4 φορές τον χρόνο, επίσης κάνω κάθε χρόνο εξετάσεις αίματος για τσεκ απ, μία εποχή πριν κάποια χρόνια είχα κάνει μία εγχείρηση και μου παίρναν αίμα πολύ τακτικά, όπως συμβαίνει με εκατομμύρια κόσμο. Αν σκεφτόμουν σαν εσένα θα το είχα χάσει. Ξέρεις κατα βάθος ότι οι σκέψεις σου είναι παράλογες και αδικαιολόγητες, μην τις αφήνεις να ξεφεύγουν. Όσο το αναλύεις τόσο θα σου κολλάει η αμφιβολία αν έτσι και μήπως γιουβέτσι.

----------


## Giannislaa

Καλησπερα sonia για να σου ειμαι ειλικρινεις μπορει με αυτο το ονομα να ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ, εγραφα στο παρελθον με αλλο ονομα αλλα ξεχασα τους κωδικους και εκανα καινουριο.Με ειχες βοηθησει να ξερεις με τα λογια σου σε ενα θεμα που ειχα αναιβασει παλια για μια αλλη φοβια που αντιμετωπιζα και εν τελει την ξεπερασα,δεν σου κρυβω οτι ειχα κανει σκριν σοτ την απαντηση σου για να την εχω ευχερη και να την διαβαζω,σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Οσον αφορα το τωρινο μου θεμα μακαρι να ειναι και αυτο στο μυαλο μου και να το ξεπερασω και αυτο

----------


## Sonia

Καλημέρα!"
Χαίρομαι αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάπου. Κι αυτό στο μυαλό σου είναι, θα δεις ότι αργότερα θα τα διαβάζεις και θα λες, βρε τι καθόμουν και σκεφτόμουν!
Έχεις αναρωτηθεί όμως γιατί έχεις αυτές τις φοβίες κατά καιρούς; Μάλλον ξεσπάς εκεί για να μην αντιμετωπίσεις κάτι άλλο. Τι είναι αυτό το άλλο;

----------


## Giannislaa

Ανεκαθεν ημουν ψυχαναγκαστικος να ελεξω την πορτα 100φορες,φοβιτσιαρης με τις δυσκολιες αλλα δεν ειχε φτασει στο τοπ σημειο ωσπου αρρβστησε ενας δικος μου ανθρωπος και εκει το εχασα.Εκει επαθα καρκινοφοβια ειχα πεσει πολυ χαμηλα εχοντας φτασει τωρα στο σημειο να το ξεπερασα αυτο και να εχω παθει κατι παρομοιο με αλλο πραγμα.Δεν ξερω τι φταιει απο απειρες ωρες σκεψεις και απο αρκετες συνεδριες θεωρω πως ερχεται απο το σπιτι,ημουν ενα παιδι που δεν μου ελειψε ποτε τιποτα απο λεφτα αλλα υπηρχαν μεσα στο σπιτι στα εφηβηκα μου χρονια πολλες εντασεις σε συνδιασμο που παντα μου φαιροντουσαν σαν να μην με πιστευαν τι θα κανουμε μαζι του,τι θα κανει στη ζωη του,,και ετσι θεωρω πως εγινα ενας ανθρωπος που φοβομουν να αντιμετωπισω τη ζωη

----------


## Sonia

Ο τρόπος να το αλλάξεις αυτό όμως ξέρεις ποιος είναι; Να αντιμετωπίσεις τη ζωή, ακριβώς αυτό.

----------


## Giannislaa

Πρεπει να αλλαξει αυτο αλλα στη φαση που ειμαι τωρα δεν νιωθω καθολου καλα,ειναι στιγμες που με πιανει τρελος φοβος οτι εχω κολλησει,τις τελευταιες 2 μερες εχω βγαλει και μια αφθα και εχω φοβηθει,με εχει πιασει τρομος οτι μπορει να εγινε κατι απο την αιμοληψια,δεν ξερω φοβαμαι παρα πολυ δεν αντεχω αλλο

----------


## Sonia

Είναι κι η εποχή δύσκολη με την καραντίνα, γιατί δεν έχουμε πολλά ερεθίσματα να απασχολούμε το μυαλό μας και σκεφτόμαστε όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
Πρέπει όμως να βάλεις ένα πρόγραμμα στην καθημερινότητά και να το τηρείς ακόμα κι αν σε πιάνουν αυτές οι σκέψεις. Και να προσπαθείς να τις διώχνεις. 
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις αν σε φωνάζει ο προϊστάμενος να τον ενημερώσεις για την τάδε υπόθεση πάνω στη δουλειά, θες δεν θες θα διώξεις τις σκέψεις για το hiv από το μυαλό σου εκείνη την ώρα και θα συγκεντρωθείς σε κάτι άλλο. Αν πάλι κάθεσαι ξάπλα και κοιτάς στο ταβάνι με τις ώρες, αν έρθουν οι σκέψεις είναι πιο δύσκολο να τις διώξεις.

----------


## Eleven

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ,ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥΣ 5 ΜΗΝΕΣ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΣΕ ΧΩΡΟ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΙ ΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΩ ΠΑΑΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΣΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΜΝ ΤΥΠΟΥ HIV,HΠΑΤΙΤΙΔΕΣ,ΜΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΙ ΟΥΤΩ ΚΑΘΕΞΗΣ. ΑΦΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΜΝ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ,ANTI NA ME KAΛΥΨΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΩ,ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΜΝ ΚΑΘΕ 1 ΜΗΝΑ,ΕΝΩ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΕΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΖΩΗ ΟΤΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΤΡΑΦΙ,ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΛΕΝΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ,ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ Η ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΧ ΝΑΡΚΟΜΑΝΗΣ,Η ΖΗΤΙΑΝΟΣ,Η GAY ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΤΩΜΑ,ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΔΗ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΑΣΜΕΝΗ,ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΕΞ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΜΟΥ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΩ,ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ,ΚΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΦΟΥΓΓΑΡΙΖΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΧΛΩΡΙΝΗ,ΦΟΡΑΩ ΓΑΝΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΟΤΙ ΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΙΝ ΑΚΑΝΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΛΟΥΖΕΙ ΚΡΥΟΣ ΙΔΡΩΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ.ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΩ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΓΑΖΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ .'Η ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΑΛΛΑΖΨ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΑΝΟΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ,ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΑΓΟΝΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ.ΔΗΜΑΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΔΥΔΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ.Ο ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΣΕΡΟΠΡΑΜ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΠΤ,ΑΠΕΙΡΟΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ.

----------


## Eleven

NA ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ,ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.ΕΓΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ 5 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΟΥΣΑ ΞΥΠΟΛΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΛΥΝΩ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝ.ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΣΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.Η ΚΑΘΕ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣΜΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ.ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΠΧ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ HIV ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΧΟΥΝ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΥΔΩΣ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ.Ή ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ Ή ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣΧΕΙ,ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ Α ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΤΖΟΥΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΟΟΤΙ ΚΙ Α ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΚΤΕΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΗΚΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ

----------


## BakKris

έκανα σεξ 25 μέρες πριν με κοπέλα (το έμαθα μετά ήταν οροθετική) και εσπασε το προφυλακτικό χωρίς να το δω αμεσα. Έχω συμπτώματα εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα. πόσο πιθανό είναι να κόλησα?

----------

